# Intrusive adverts



## Bella1

Unwelcome adverts are covering the top of dictionary pages so that the word queried cannot be inserted. How to eliminate this nuisance?


----------



## mkellogg

Bella, please send a screenshot to me at forum07 @ word... And state the country you are in inside the email.  We will track down the problem. 

Thanks


----------



## Bella1

mkellogg said:


> Bella, please send a screenshot to me at forum07 @ word... And state the country you are in inside the email.  We will track down the problem.
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for your quick response. I'm in the UK. The problem is intermittent and only recent. Seems to be that adverts on the right of the page sometimes transfer themselves to top centre and are difficult to remove. I'll send a screen shot next time I'm on the Forum.  Bella.


----------



## Bella1

Bella1 said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I'm in the UK. The problem is intermittent and only recent. Seems to be that adverts on the right of the page sometimes transfer themselves to top centre and are difficult to remove. I'll send a screen shot next time I'm on the Forum.  Bella.





Bella1 said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I'm in the UK. The problem is intermittent and only recent. Seems to be that adverts on the right of the page sometimes transfer themselves to top centre and are difficult to remove. I'll send a screen shot next time I'm on the Forum.  Bella.



Please give me your full e-mail address: what comes after forum07@..........


----------



## mkellogg

@Wordreference.com


----------



## david230757

I have the same problem as Bella, it only started today. I've emailed a screenshot. Thanks, David


----------



## Eczka

I also have the same problem. I am using firefox and I would say that it occurs with approximately 80% of the dictionary pages I load. It is possible to close some of the ads (by "reporting" them as inappropriate), but others do not allow this function. It severely restricts the functionality of wordreference (which has been my go-to language site for many, many years). I am happy to provide a screenshot if needed.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, Eczka, please send me a screenshot as well as the code that you get when you click the link below the ads on the right to report an ad.


----------



## mkellogg

I just made some changes. Has the problem gone away?


----------



## Bella1

mkellogg said:


> I just made some changes. Has the problem gone away?



Keeping fingers crossed, for the moment - Yes. Many thanks.


----------



## david230757

I thought it had but it just happened again. Have sent you a screenshot and some code.


----------



## siares

Are printscreens still needed? If so,


mkellogg said:


> the code


Could someone explain this please? When I click on report an ad a contact us form comes up, but I can't see a code which is necessary to add to printscreen.
It is impossible to enter any word to search field because the banner won't go away from there.
Thanks.


----------



## TimLA

Last week I've had three examples of using the dictionary and had a full page advert popup block the result.
One one occasion, it went away in 1/2 second, the other two it stayed and I had to click an X in the upper right.
A few minutes ago, it happened again and I was able to get a screen grab - here.
I was looking up the word 'muzzo' in Italian/English




My setup is PC, Windows 7, Chrome, system scrubbed for viruses and adware every week.


----------

